# java.lang.ArrayIndexOutOfBoundsException: 5 nur wieso?



## Senate (26. Nov 2006)

Ich probiere jetzt schon zimlich lange an meinem programm herrum un irgendwie funktioniert es nicht.
ich bekomme immer die selbe fehlermeldung.


```
private void readfile() throws ParseException
	{
		try 
		{
			FileReader fr=new FileReader("C:/arbeiter.txt");
			BufferedReader br=new BufferedReader(fr);
			String tmp=null;
			while((tmp=br.readLine())!=null)
			{
				String [] value=tmp.split(";");
				zuweisung(value);
			}
		} 
		catch (FileNotFoundException e) 
		{
			e.printStackTrace();
		} 
		catch (IOException e) 
		{
			e.printStackTrace();
		}
	}
```



```
private void zuweisung(String [] values) throws ParseException
	{
		try {
			ArbeiterImpl a=new ArbeiterImpl();
			a.setName(values[0]);
			a.setVorname(values[1]);
			a.setID(values[2]);
			a.setGeburtsdatum(values[3]);
			a.setBereich(values[5]);
			this.arbeit.add(a);
		} catch (RemoteException e) {
			// TODO Auto-generated catch block
			e.printStackTrace();
		}
	}
```

der sagt mir bei a.setBereich(values[5]);
folgende exception.


```
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.ArrayIndexOutOfBoundsException: 5
	at ArbeiterManagerImpl.zuweisung(ArbeiterManagerImpl.java:77)
	at ArbeiterManagerImpl.readArbeiter(ArbeiterManagerImpl.java:55)
	at ArbeiterManagerImpl.<init>(ArbeiterManagerImpl.java:34)
	at Server.main(Server.java:28)
```

Der Inhalt der Datei arbeiter.txt sieht wie folgt aus:

```
mustermann;muster;23;23.10.2006;it
```

evtl muss ich noch dazu sagen das ich das es rmi ist.... aber das hat mit meiner fehlermeldung nichts zu tun(denk ich).
deswegen hab ich es hier rein gesetzt, da ich denke das das ein leichter fall sein wird 

ich dank euch schon mal für eure mit hilfe.[/code]


----------



## DocRandom (26. Nov 2006)

Moin!

..tjo, Du übergibst zwar ein Array mit 5 Elementen, jedoch beginnen Arrays mit 0.
Ergo mußt Du
	
	
	
	





```
a.setBereich(values[4]);
```
..schrieben!

mfg
DocRandom


----------



## Senate (26. Nov 2006)

oh ja ... 
dank dir =)
bin zu verpeilt vor lauter code, sieht man die fehler nicht.


----------

